# Breeder lying in wait



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I hope she will be alright, she is such a pretty girl. Maybe her unsettled behavior is completely related to the worms.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

awwwww 

It's kismet- abby knew you'd take good care of her  

Worms are not the worst thing. and easily fixable. Fingers crossed she gets better asap she sure is cute though


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia and I are sending you and Abby lots of hugs. Hopefully this is the worst of it, and you'll have 15 worry-free years after this.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

MyGirlAbby said:


> I called the vet hospital bagged the poops and took her right in. SHE HAD WORMS! Mature looking round worms. WTH?! The breeder lied. There is no way she wormed my baby. The vet felt the vaccines were probably not given as they said either so he wants to repeat them. sigh


I am sure Abby will feel much better once she is worm-free. As for the vaccines, I would probably titer, or at least wait a correct interval for when the next series would be due. A lot of people feel that the series of three rounds is excessive anyway. Also, I vaguely recall Dexter's breeder including the label or something from the vaccine so I would know what he had had. Then again, she is the anal sort of breeder you want to be dealing with. She also had them vaccinated at the vet.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> I am sure Abby will feel much better once she is worm-free. As for the vaccines, I would probably titer, or at least wait a correct interval for when the next series would be due. A lot of people feel that the series of three rounds is excessive anyway. Also, I vaguely recall Dexter's breeder including the label or something from the vaccine so I would know what he had had. Then again, she is the anal sort of breeder you want to be dealing with. She also had them vaccinated at the vet.


I could not agree more! It could be very bad for your girl to repeat the shots if she did indeed receive them. So why not do a titre to be on the safe side?


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

AHA! I knew you all would advise me right. I was thinking the same thing about the vaccinations. The breeder did include a sticky from the label on her immunization bottle onto her health form so that made me question my vets opinion. I had her wormed with a broad spectrum wormer and made an appointment for next tuesday to address the vaccines. I think the titer is a great idea and I am going to request that...THANKYOU FOR THE GREAT ADVICE! and WOW, the change in her already. She is so much more comfortable. Those worms must have been really annoying her tummy. The odd thing was she didnt have a little pot belly like I would have thought a worm filled puppy would have had. I appreciate everyone telling me worms are not a big deal. but I cant help it...I was so grossed out :scared: I have always been a freak about parasites hwell:.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

A question for the group: my vet told me that sometimes puppies have to be dewormed more than once because the deworming meds only kill worms at certain ages; e.g. the meds kill adult worms but not larvae or vice-versa. Is this true?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think that is why pups need regular treatment for worms, Liz. There is a newish medication that kills off the transitional stages, so they are not passed on from the mother - but I think very few pups are completely clear, and regular repeated treatment is usual for the first six months or so.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, FJM. That's consistent with what the Vet told me and hopefully means that Abby wasn't neglected by the breeder. I'm sure she'll turn out to be a wonderful poodle and a fabulous dog.


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

Liz said:


> Thanks, FJM. That's consistent with what the Vet told me and hopefully means that Abby wasn't neglected by the breeder. I'm sure she'll turn out to be a wonderful poodle and a fabulous dog.


I hope so too. I think the one thing that really bothered my vet and I is the defecating in her crate. She did not have any desire to keep her area clean. I should have asked to see where the puppies were kept. We really question how sanitary the conditions were. All of my years of fostering dogs I never had a dog mess thier crate unless they were ill and couldnt control it. I abandoned the crate idea really quickly which just presents a more challenging housebreaking routine. Im exhausted but she is worth it.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

First- I want to wish you a good luck with Abby  !!!

We all do impulsive things in life and your decision to buy BYB puppy was not good BUT it was your choice and what was done was done - you can only now look ahead and do the best that you can do to help Abby become healthy and happy dog and most probably she will : )))) !

If adults were so nicely groomed and happy and clean when you met them, I doubt that she held puppies crammed in some ugly dirty place *hmmm... Maybe Abby could not hold poop due to so many parasites : (((( When she gets completely cured from worms, maybe you can try crate again because she will need to be crate-trained anyway so she can stay at vets. or groomer when she has app.in the future. 

Yes, by all means do titers before you vaccinate her again, or you can do more harm than good : ((

Best of luck with it all !!!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> Maybe Abby could not hold poop due to so many parasites : (((( When she gets completely cured from worms, maybe you can try crate again because she will need to be crate-trained anyway so she can stay at vets. or groomer when she has app.in the future.


I agree with Wishpoo--the pooping in the crate may have been due to the worms. My sister fostered an Aussie with whipworms who pooped in the house even though she was housetrained.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I can see why she took your heart, she is adorable! I am glad you seem to be on your way past the first bump in the road. I bet crate training will go so much better this time. Too hard to stay clean when she can't "hold it". You are doing a great job, Abby "picked" beautifully!


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

I found Jazzi at a similar type of breeder. She was loaded with worms as the breeder did nothing except feed the puppies. Anyway she also had poo issues in the crate until parasites were clear, about 10 days, since then NEVER has she messed in her crate. She even dodges poo in the grass as she runs in the yard. I'm sure she will be just fine.


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

jazzi480 said:


> I found Jazzi at a similar type of breeder. She was loaded with worms as the breeder did nothing except feed the puppies. Anyway she also had poo issues in the crate until parasites were clear, about 10 days, since then NEVER has she messed in her crate. She even dodges poo in the grass as she runs in the yard. I'm sure she will be just fine.


Go Jazzi! Thats what I was looking for was a success story.

Thanks everyone, I think you are all on target. Abby has been so much better. It had to have been the parasites because she holds it much longer now and instead of just dropping at any second without warning she actually sniffs and circles with a target in mind Ha Ha! At least I have a warning now!

I have another interesting finding. The crate that I had for Abby was a plastic travel crate with the little slits in the side and the wire door. The 18 year old "professional" at PEtSmart said dogs like it because of that den like feel. I dont know why I listen to these people!
I noticed that when our rottie is outside she likes to go in his crate and sniff around, So I started putting her in his crate just for a few minutes and then a little longer the next time etc... and she did great. She lays down, chews on her toys. She is comfortable. Rocky has the wire crate and I think being so confined in the plastic crate made her anxiety go up and the poop come down. So I am going to buy her the wire crate this week and we are going to work on that.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia loves her wire crate. I think she likes being able to see what's going on around her and the increased air flow.

Another example of how the collective wisdom can be mistaken: I got a crate with a movable partition and was told to keep the area small - just large enough for Mia to turn around. After about a month (and after Mia was house-trained) I discovered that she is happier if I remove the partition and she gets to use the whole crate.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I like the wire crates. They can be covered for privacy, or climate control, and shade if needed, and they can be left open for the non-confined, still part of the action, feel. In addition they usually break down to a more compact storage size than many plastic crates. You seem to be on the right track. So happy she is feeling better.

Note: at our house when the pup is in the crate by choice, they are not to be disturbed. This is their quiet place/their den.


----------

